# ISPConfig 2 | Probleme mit dem Spamfilter



## iceget (18. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem:

ich hab ja damals den ISPConfig Server neu aufsetzen müssen,
und seit dem funktioniert der Spamfilter (kommt mir vor) nicht mehr so richtig.

Ich habe ihn auf 5.0 eingestellt (also default) und es wird einfach zu viel als SPAM erkannt, auch normale Anbieter wie GMX oder gmail...

Vorher ging das Problemlos...

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Wie kann ich das prüfen?

Vielen Dank schon jetzt für eure Hilfe!

lg Markus


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

Schau mal bitte in den Header einer aussortierten Email, welche spamassassin Regeln dort gelistet sind. Ich vermute mal, Du hast dieses Problem:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-fix-the-spamassassin-bug-with-the-fh_date_past_20xx-rule/


----------



## iceget (18. März 2010)

*Re*

Hallo Till,

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Ich habe nun den Spamfilter zwar eingeschalten lassen, nur halt eingestellt, das ich alle E-Mails mit dem ***SPAM*** vermerk zugestellt bekomme, und hab mich nun bei der selben Website nur mit einer anderen E-Mail Adresse (ich habe Catch all auf meiner Domain) angemeldet.

Hier der Header von dieser E-Mail, und ja es kommt der von Dir beschriebene Text im Header vor:
Spam detection software, running on the system "ns1.SERVER-DOMAIN.COM", has
identified this incoming email as possible spam. The original message
has been attached to this so you can view it (if it isn't spam) or label
similar future email. If you have any questions, see
the administrator of that system for details.

Content preview: Diese Nachricht wurde am 18.03.2010 von Muax Muastermau angefordert!
Sehr geehrer Herr Test Test, Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Registrierung auf
Anmeldesystem.com [...]

Content analysis details: (6.5 points, 5.0 required)

pts rule name description
---- ---------------------- --------------------------------------------------
3.2 FH_DATE_PAST_20XX The date is grossly in the future.
1.6 SUBJ_ILLEGAL_CHARS Subject: has too many raw illegal characters
0.0 BAYES_50 BODY: Bayesian spam probability is 40 to 60%
[score: 0.4721]
0.6 RCVD_IN_SORBS_WEB RBL: SORBS: sender is a abuseable web server
[85.126.xxx.xxx listed in dnsbl.sorbs.net]
1.1 DNS_FROM_OPENWHOIS RBL: Envelope sender listed in bl.open-whois.org.
0.0 SUBJECT_NEEDS_ENCODING SUBJECT_NEEDS_ENCODING

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob es wirklich an dem liegt, jedoch bekomme ich auch von diversen GMX E-Mailadressen keine Nachrichten!

Nun habe ich dies hier ausgeführt, mit folgendem Resultat:
ns1:~# /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update
Can't locate LWP/UserAgent.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/share/perl/5.8.8 /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl) at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update line 79.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update line 79.

Was mach ich falsch? Liegt das nun an diesem Probelm / Bug?

Vielen Dank!

lg Markus


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

Ja, es liegt an dem Problem das ich vermutet habe.

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3680


----------



## iceget (18. März 2010)

Hallo Till,

VIELEN RECHT HERZLICHEN DANK!

Nun funktioniert wieder alles wie gewohnt!

Dann waren die E-Mail Probleme die ich damals hatte (im Jänner) auch mit dem Bug verbunden, ...!

Vielen dank!

lg Markus


----------



## Feanwulf (19. März 2010)

hat mir auch geholfen!


----------

